# Westminster Kennel Club .. Malinois



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting seeing this, They look like Malinois, it seems weird that some of them have proportionally smaller heads. They look a bit chunkier than what I'm used too as well. 

Thoughts?? 

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=216646


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont know about the dogs but I wanna trip up the goofy lookin people.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Dont know about the dogs but I wanna trip up the goofy lookin people.


Leave the people dressed up as used car sales(wo)men handling the dogs alone will ya!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

If my boy wouldn’t bite the judge I’d enter him just to show what a dark pigmented Mal looks like…. Those dogs look like big, clunky littermates. 
 I’m with you Geoff…. Their dimensions look a little off.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I’m with you Geoff…. Their dimensions look a little off.


Do you think the heads and body are a little off? i.e. smallish head and chunkier body. Not an all of them there is just few that stood out like that to me. They all look like they could use a bit more exercise though.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Do you think the heads and body are a little off? i.e. smallish head and chunkier body. Not an all of them there is just few that stood out like that to me. They all look like they could use a bit more exercise though.


Yes... body too big for their heads. They look chubby..but they also look like they weigh a lot to begin with.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Very tall looking dogs in the mix.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is the list of all the Malinois entered, including name, sire & dam, etc.. Do any of our Malinois people recognize any of the dogs as far as them having any working titles or anything?
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/entries/breed/belgmal.html

It looks like this kennel is a major player in the USA Malinois dog show world:
http://www.pet-net.net/broadcreek/

A BOB and a BOS from them.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Most of those kennels focus mainly on conformation and AKC performance events. It's possible one of the dogs has a working title, but I can't think of any off the top of my head. Broadcreek has been producing successful show dogs for as long as I can remember.

http://www.rustyroadmalinois.com/ - I believe her foundation stud was a police dog, but I don't know that has been the direction of the breedings, I think they are more AKC oriented.

http://www.mersonmalinois.com/ - they specifically state on their website they do not breed or place dogs for working or protection sport

I think trisorts, alouette, roulet, flashpointe may have all produced a few dogs with Sch titles, but I believe their focus is conformation and AKC performance events also.

A number of these kennels do focus on herding a fair amount.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

A malinois not for working, thats like......insert good analogy here.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> A malinois not for working, thats like......insert good analogy here.


The beginning of the end or whatever happened to those American Show Shepards. :-o :-o


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

In the begining there was a split between the show and true working malinois...(said ominiously in the voice of charlton heston)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> In the begining there was a split between the show and true working malinois...(said ominiously in the voice of charlton heston)



True dat! What worries me is say looking into the future 40-50 years. 8-[ Seeing that same show in 50 years and watching the video after 6-7 generations of the show people to work their magic on their Malinois. [-o< 

Are we going to be seeing cowhocked walking Malinois with huge chests and teeny weeny heads? Where if they are in the same room as you and you sneeze they will crap on the floor out of fear?

Hey the AKC let it happen to the GSD, why not the Malinois?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Yes... body too big for their heads. They look chubby..but they also look like they weigh a lot to begin with.


I'm with Matt, they looked a little "fluffy" to me. I was surprised.

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I'm with Matt, they looked a little "fluffy" to me. I was surprised.
> DFrost


Is "fluffy" PC for fat?? If it is, I like the sound of having to loose a little bit of fluff! :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

That's it.....Ember and I will be headed to the show ring \\/ \\/ 
(do they allow muzzles?):razz: :razz:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It seems like the lighter fawn is bit more favored than the darker red. I much prefer the darker red, thanks! They don't have that real rangy "I look half greyhound" look either. Several had their tails tucked and didn't look real happy to be there. :? They were probably thinking they'd rather be herding sheep or doing another "real" sport! \\/


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> A malinois not for working, thats like......insert good analogy here.


 
Have to agree with you there Greg. If all they (AKC Show ring people) are worried about is "how pretty" the dogs look then the ability that these dogs were bred for originally goes straight to the crapper! Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

> Here is the list of all the Malinois entered, including name, sire & dam, etc.. Do any of our Malinois people recognize any of the dogs as far as them having any working titles or anything?
> http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org...d/belgmal.html
> 
> It looks like this kennel is a major player in the USA Malinois dog show world:
> http://www.pet-net.net/broadcreek/


ALL show dogs.

It's really a shame that they are even considered Malinois at this point. If somebody wants a dog that will stand there, look pretty and let everyone pet it.....why not choose another breed thats more suitable for that? I mean, holy crap already, even I have a Pomeranian! 
Broadcreek?.....I saw two dogs from that kennel a few years back. One was even a CH. I remembered both dogs.......and it wasn't because they were any good :-0


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Its especially sad to se AKC show people ruin good working/herding breeds. The other sad thing is that people who dont really know shepherds assume that these akc show dogs could be police dogs working major cities and are shocked to find out that they are more or less a separate breed.(who mostly cannot work)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The interesting thing about dog shows (been there, done that) is they are supposedly going for a standard. Problem is, if you stay in it long enough you see dogs changing according to what's the fashion of the moment. Bigger, smaller, darker, wider, etc yet the standard never changes. Veeeery interesting! :-k


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> Have to agree with you there Greg. If all they (AKC Show ring people) are worried about is "how pretty" the dogs look then the ability that these dogs were bred for originally goes straight to the crapper! Just my humble opinion.


OH HUH!! Why that's not true at all. After all, why do you think they make them run around the itty bitty ring in one direction a couple times? That's to make sure they are maintaining that ability to work.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

A "pretty" Malinois...that seems to be an oxymoron too.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Fluffy is the word I was going to use to describe those dogs, too, but not because they were 'fat,' per se. I didn't see any that were fat, but many of them were disproportionate, with long legs and small heads. They had bushier tails than I'm used to seeing on (working) Mali's, too. 

Did anyone notice that there were spelling errors in several of the breed names, on the right-hand side? Of course, German shepherd was one of them. :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> A "pretty" Malinois...that seems to be an oxymoron too.


You're saying Malinois cant be pretty????

I beg to differ!










I think hes very pretty


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You're saying Malinois cant be pretty????
> 
> I beg to differ!
> 
> ...



Not enough drool IMHO to be pretty.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Stephanie O'Brien said:


> Broadcreek?.....I saw two dogs from that kennel a few years back. One was even a CH. I remembered both dogs.......and it wasn't because they were any good :-0


Yeah Championships IMHO are largely bought in Conformation .. So whenever I see a CH at the end of a dogs name with nothing else .. I think out loud .. *BIG DEAL Whoopp dee doo!!!*\\/ 

Knowing the work that goes into my chosen Dog sport French Ring and other sports and disciplines that help humanity such as SAR and PSDs. Then knowing that the conformation people will repeatably breed a so called CH. I don't know about everyone else but I find it somewhat of a slap in the face.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Fluffy is the word I was going to use to describe those dogs, too, but not because they were 'fat,' per se. I didn't see any that were fat, but many of them were disproportionate, with long legs and small heads. They had bushier tails than I'm used to seeing on (working) Mali's, too.


They backbrush (brush the dogs the wrong direction) a lot of these dogs before showing them, to make the hair appear fluffier then it is. They also breed for the fuller coat. It's a show dog thing, if the breed is supposed to have long hair, then the longer and thicker the hair, the better it must be. Check out Cocker Spaniels, think any of those dogs could actually go out and hunt with that coat? Even in the short haired dogs, longer (while still being short) and thicker is "better"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> They backbrush (brush the dogs the wrong direction) a lot of these dogs before showing them, to make the hair appear fluffier then it is. ....


Like girls used to "tease" their hair to achieve a bouffant 'do?!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Like girls used to "tease" their hair to achieve a bouffant 'do?!


Pretty much! Most of the rough coated terriers are back brushed on the legs to give a fuller appearance. 
I saw a top named terrier handler get his a$$ handed to him by the judge for back brushing a Border's front legs. That's how that crap starts. Someone with a big name walks in the ring with something that may or may not be correct but wins. Then everyone wants to jump on the band wagon. 
Wanna see back brushing? Look at the Old English Sheepdog. :-o 
That's also why we see "elegant" boxers, etc in the AKC ring. They're friggin WORKING breeds, not "elegant" show dogs.
Scuse me while I :-&


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> A malinois not for working, thats like......insert good analogy here.


...buying a Ferrari and putting a Trabant engine in it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> They backbrush (brush the dogs the wrong direction) a lot of these dogs before showing them, to make the hair appear fluffier then it is. ....





Connie Sutherland said:


> Like girls used to "tease" their hair to achieve a bouffant 'do?!


Just like the dudes in the 70's that went to the Disco bars did to their chest hair! [-(


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

Greg Leavitt said:


> In the begining there was a split between the show and true working malinois...(said ominiously in the voice of charlton heston)


That's too funny!!!


----------

